# white slime on redmoor new photo , this is extreme !



## plantnoob (12 Apr 2013)

started to hardscape my tank a couple of days ago . i got a nice piece of redmoor off ebay , boiled it for a good hour , and put it in the tank . now the wood and some of the substrate has white fungus/algae on it , and there seems to be a small amount floating in the water column too . no lights used on the tank at the moment . should i just be scrubbing and re- boiling the wood and doing water changes to get rid , or is it something more sinister ? its even on the front glass


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Apr 2013)

Got any pics mark?


----------



## BIN578 (12 Apr 2013)

Nothing to worry about, its quite normal and will disappear after a couple of weeks.  Amano shrimp sometimes eat it.  You can take it out and wash it off if it bothers you though


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Apr 2013)

It doesn't normally attach to substrate and wood. Stick a pic up mark, as above, if it is from the redmoor, don't worry. If its anything else we might be able to advise.


----------



## plantnoob (12 Apr 2013)

you will have to excuse the quaIty , im restricted to phone pics at the moment .it only appeared after puting the wood in


604017_361512267292234_1487807302_n by mark pettican, on Flickr

no plants , ferts , fish or lights . just water redmoor and ada amazonia


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Apr 2013)

That's pretty common, I would normally just go over it with a syphon at water changes. It'll soon disappear.


----------



## plantnoob (12 Apr 2013)

cheers ian , just struck me as odd that its on the glass and substrate too . think il take it out and boil it some more and syphon it off the substrate with a big w/c


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Apr 2013)

I personally wouldn't boil it. As you will find it'll still appear. That and it does weaken wood.


----------



## plantnoob (12 Apr 2013)

so would you reccomend just scrubbing and waterchanges to get rid of it ?


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Apr 2013)

I would just let it take it's course, and on water change, run the syphon up and down the wood.


----------



## plantnoob (12 Apr 2013)

ok , cheers


----------



## mafoo (12 Apr 2013)

Its normal, it goes down after a few weeks. My ottos and shrimp loved eating it. You often get a bacterial bloom (not amonia related) a few days after putting the wood in quite often.


----------



## plantnoob (15 Apr 2013)

its getting horrendously bad now . another scrub and waterchange tomorrow to try and get it down a bit .


----------



## mafoo (15 Apr 2013)

I really wouldn't worry about it. But if it does bother you - take it out an soak it in a bucket for a week.


----------



## plantnoob (16 Apr 2013)

have taken it out and its now soaking in a bucket . this stuff is more like thick snotty slime . its made an awful mess in my tank , the stuff is everywhere , all in the substrate , the water colum , everywhere ! ive had redmoor before and it grew a little bit of whit fuzz for a week or so , but nothing even remotely like this . now im ready and desperate to order the plants ive just chosen and ive got a disaster area of a tank to sort out 1st , especially as i want to tie moss to the wood . when i get in from work tomorrow im going to do a 100% waterchange , i have also ordered some purigen which hopefuly i should have tomorrow . with it all getting everywhere in the substrate , should i take that out and clean it too ? surely this is beyond what is normal for new redmoor ? btw it is even worse than it looks in the photo 


10859_362624553847672_1937615656_n by mark pettican, on Flickr


----------



## faizal (17 Apr 2013)

Did you boil your wood again? I would just keep scrubbing it & do about 3-4 100% water change in one day for 2-3 days & see it from there. I mean it has to stop oozing at some point. That happened in one of my tanks before once. It was a little prep nano that I had with moss tied to it and I was using that tank as a transit tank for converting some emmersed e.tennellus to their submersed state. Don't let it get to you Mark. Just use a small water painting brush ( that kids use to paint pictures in the kindergarden) & just swirl it around the whole thing. It should attach. Keep removing it that way. Do the several repeated 100% Wcs & in a few days it should be good. Try not to boil the wood.


----------



## plantnoob (17 Apr 2013)

no , i resisted boiling again .at the moment its soaking in a bucket in the bathroom . regime with the wood at the moment is twice a day , take it out rinse it off under the shower and then fresh water in the bucket and soak some more . am just re-filling after doing a 100% waterchange and i have cleaned out the filter whilst i was at it and added a bag of purigen . 1 thing i have seen doing this , is that when new , aquasoil is seriously messy ! the media was literally jet black and caked in black crap . what i was worried about is that it would be harmful/detrimental to the tank , but from what i have since read it seems its a natural unavoidable by product of the wood curing and whilst unsightly isnt harmful . i just worry that if i try and tie moss on before it stops that it will get chocked by the slime . i will keep plugging away with the wood and get it where it needs to be . but then i guess the odd panick over nothing is to be expected when you step out of your comfort zone , give me a tank full of discus to look after any day  . still all this will make the end product that bit more satisfying​


----------



## aliclarke86 (17 Apr 2013)

plantnoob said:


> no , i resisted boiling again .at the moment its soaking in a bucket in the bathroom . regime with the wood at the moment is twice a day , take it out rinse it off under the shower and then fresh water in the bucket and soak some more . am just re-filling after doing a 100% waterchange and i have cleaned out the filter whilst i was at it and added a bag of purigen . 1 thing i have seen doing this , is that when new , aquasoil is seriously messy ! the media was literally jet black and caked in black crap . what i was worried about is that it would be harmful/detrimental to the tank , but from what i have since read it seems its a natural unavoidable by product of the wood curing and whilst unsightly isnt harmful . i just worry that if i try and tie moss on before it stops that it will get chocked by the slime . i will keep plugging away with the wood and get it where it needs to be . but then i guess the odd panick over nothing is to be expected when you step out of your comfort zone , give me a tank full of discus to look after any day  . still all this will make the end product that bit more satisfying​


I have suffered this a couple times with new redmoor but it is harmless I have seen guppys eating it happily and snails. It took about 3 to 4 weeks to clear up and die off at which point I just scrubbed off any dead leftovers and it has never returned 
PS mine looked a lot worse than your pics at one stage

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plantnoob (17 Apr 2013)

would you say i can just go ahead and plant the tank out and just wait until the slime has done its thing , then attatch moss to the wood ?


----------



## faizal (18 Apr 2013)

Well if it was me I would do what you are currently doing mate and keep at it for another week just to make things neat. Once the slime has reduced considerably i would start planting because as you say the aquasoil is probably leecing too much ammonia at this point for it to be safe for your cleaning crew.


----------



## aliclarke86 (18 Apr 2013)

I would let it die off before hand just so you don't end up with a mess and make more work for yourself

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plantnoob (18 Apr 2013)

what you say does make perfect sense . after all if ive waited this long , another week isnt exactly going to kill me


----------



## plantnoob (18 Apr 2013)

quick update . slime in negligible today so i have put the wood back in the tank to see what happens . if all is still well tomorrow i will go ahead and place the order for plants .


----------



## sciencefiction (19 Apr 2013)

I've attached a picture of the wood in one of my tanks from about a year and a half ago.  Plecos would polish this in a day or two and grow big fat bellies while doing it  But even without fish like that it will run it's course, maybe two months time from my observations or even less. So I would not worry too much, unless you've got a reason to believe the wood isn't completely dead.


----------



## plantnoob (19 Apr 2013)

wood has been back in the tank almost a day now , little to no white stuff . touch wood ( excuse the pun  ) but it looks like im over the worst of it .


----------



## BigDaddy (28 Mar 2014)

Mines just starting to get 'snotty' been in about a week so still floating just scrubbing it off with a toothbrush and popping back in tank and seems to be doing the trick


----------

